# Four cutters.



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anyone tried the four fluted bits from radiantools.com in the U.K. A bit pricey but the demos I have seen make them look fantastic. The company profile is also impressive.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The pound was $1.60C before our Loonie dropped a bit more. Not sure where it is now so they are pricey alright but look like they do a good job. Freud came out with their quad cut line with 2 full cutters and 2 partial cutters and they do a very smooth cut.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

MLCS has "triple wing" bits, Freud had "Quad" bits. I've used the MLCS triple wing bits and honestly can't tell a real difference. 

With these routers spinning as fast as they do, I'm not convinced that having more than two cutters is really helping much. Has anybody really noticed much of a difference with they multiple cutter bits? (I'm really thinking this is more like the 3 and 4 blade razor stuff where it is more marketing than reality).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's hard to say if it is the number of cutters or the quality of the bit. Freud was already very good.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is an amazing difference between the cuts made using a Wood River two flute bit and a Freud Quadracut bit. One is acceptable with minor fuzzing and the other is almost a polished finish. We showed this to everyone that attended the ISS event.

I invited Radian to send a bit for comparison testing and I will let you know their response.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> There is an amazing difference between the cuts made using a Wood River two flute bit and a Freud Quadracut bit. One is acceptable with minor fuzzing and the other is almost a polished finish. We showed this to everyone that attended the ISS event.
> 
> I invited Radian to send a bit for comparison testing and I will let you know their response.


I will look forward to your report Mike as I have been thinking about these quad bits myself. N


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neville, so far all the Freud 4 flute bits I have tried have given very good results. It should be noted that these Quadracut bits cut at opposing angles. The flutes on the Radian bits I saw on their site appear to cut in the same direction.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

More teeth on a TS blade give smoother cuts so I don't see why router bits wouldn't follow the same rule.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> Neville, so far all the Freud 4 flute bits I have tried have given very good results. It should be noted that these Quadracut bits cut at opposing angles. The flutes on the Radian bits I saw on their site appear to cut in the same direction.


Mike some time this year then I have to buy a very clean cutting bit, at least 60mm cut height and about 16mm or 5/8 in diameter, I will have to go to the Freud site and have a look. N


----------



## davidradian (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm David from RadianTools. Ive been a follower of the forums for a while but haven't been involved to date as it was hard to introduce myself without _advertising!_ Glad to meet you all.

Dan and I run the small business making router cutters to a premium quality standard, and not down to a particular price, and thats it. We design tools that we would/do love using, and offering them to other like-minded people. We seem to have a small but loyal following so far.

Hi Mike, I got your email, but your inbox is full i think so my replies are being bounced. We'd be happy to offer you a router bit to test. You can have either a 25mm trace trimmer or a 9.5mm Roundover/Ovolo cutter. Let me know which would be of more interest. Both offer some great advantages. Let me know.


----------

